# offering Group obedience lessons near Orangeburg/Columbia, SC



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

Not sure IF or WHERE I could post this... but I want to get the word out.
I'm tired of seeing everyone training at PETCO or PETSMART. 

So due to inquires from those who can't afford private lessons (which are really geared more towards dog sport anyway) we've decided to accept group lessons for PET OBEDIENCE, PUPPY SEMINARS etc.

We will soon be offering agility as well, probably Summer 2011.

The date for starting group classes aren't scheduled yet but we're taking inquiries.


Lessons will be on Saturday or Sunday afternoons at this point. Depending on demand a week day may also be put in the picture for additional or more advanced work.

They'll last approximately 1 hour.

Lessons will be $30 payable at the start of class. Groups will be 2-10 people most sessions. Two instructors will be available to help each individual and their dog.

Everything from Crate Training, Trouble Shooting, Picky eating, Walking on Leash, Sit, Down, Come, Etc will be covered in group classes.

[email protected]


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

Where near Columbia/Orangeburg. I live in Columbia.


----------



## vdsauk (Jan 3, 2009)

I am in North, SC 29112


----------

